# Basic point and shoot camera under 6k



## batman (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I need your help in making my first purchase of a digital camera.I should say I am a total noob in the area of digital cameras.So please excuse me if i ask any dumb questions.

1)Budget - 6k
2)Purpose of camera - Only for taking personal photos.Not into any sort of nature photography and stuffs.
3)Any specific brands - Any brand will do as long as it is within the budget,has good VFM and reliability.I may not be planning to buy a new one for quite some years unless this one goes kaboom..So a model that could last for quite sometime will be the ideal one.
4)Warranty - What is the warranty period in general for digital cameras and how about the after sales support for various brands.

Anything else that I should take into consideration?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2012)

A3200/A3300 if you can find...
A810
FH2/FH4


----------



## batman (Dec 4, 2012)

@nac..thanks...will take a look into those..when it comes to digital cameras under 6k which brand is a good vfm?


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2012)

More or less all are good. I may prefer Canon coz of CHDK.


----------



## surinarayan (Dec 15, 2012)

You can go with Canon A810,A2200 that's come under your price range


----------

